# Bit of a change for me



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been working outside for the last couple of days building a shed for my neighbour. It does make a change from the furniture I have been building of late. Anyway despite the winter weather of showers and wind we have had over the weekend I managed to do well. On Saturday I started building from a concrete base the builder had installed and got most of the frame up. I had a later start on Sunday as I had to buy some more screws and screwdriver bits as my impact driver had eaten the rest. By the end of the day on Sunday which was around 4.30pm when dusk set in I had completed the cladding of the outside. It is only a small shed build at 10'x8' but I am enoying it despite the weather.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

All I can say Mailee, is you is a man of many talents.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A fine looking shed Mailee and I'm impressed with your speed of construction.

Where about in the world do you live, the houses look like the UK.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

Nice job but I have a question why did you cut some corners by not putting in a headers over the door and windows  and 3ea. 2 x 4 in the corners  just asking 

I know it's only a shed but they will fail in time...mass is mass and will make it hard to finish the inside down the road..

====




mailee said:


> I have been working outside for the last couple of days building a shed for my neighbour. It does make a change from the furniture I have been building of late. Anyway despite the winter weather of showers and wind we have had over the weekend I managed to do well. On Saturday I started building from a concrete base the builder had installed and got most of the frame up. I had a later start on Sunday as I had to buy some more screws and screwdriver bits as my impact driver had eaten the rest. By the end of the day on Sunday which was around 4.30pm when dusk set in I had completed the cladding of the outside. It is only a small shed build at 10'x8' but I am enoying it despite the weather.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes you are correct Harry I do live in the UK, I am on the East Coast close to Kingston upon Hull in a town named Grimsby. (We used to be famous for our fish many years ago) 

Bob Well spotted. I ran out of the 2x4 and added the corner fillers the following day although it is covered by the cladding in the photo. As for the windows and door I have yet to finish these and yes there will be headers and linings in them. The door and window frame will be lined with 1"x 6 and there will be a fall on the window sill. I have yet to make the door and window which will be later this week. I also need to buy some more timber for the facias as I am short on this too. (I think my maths were a little out) not too much though I am glad to say.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice project you have got going on there.

I was going to ask if you were in the UK too, and that was only based on the weather not the style of houses!

Im in Shropshire, and yes its been raining here too :'(


----------



## Steve with the black dog (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Mailee

Good to see you in another forum 

You have one lucky neighbour. I spent the weekend getting frozen to the bone building a 12' x 8' shed base for a new shed I am having delivered tomorrow. I thought of building it myself, but decided to get someone else to do it.

When I was working out there on the base it became obvious that it will get bleedin' freezin' unless I insulate it. B&Q are charging 20 quid for a pack of five insulation boards, which is far too much. Will you insulate this one? If so do you know where can you get cheaper polystyrene insulation?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes hi Steve, we do get about don't we? No this one will not be insulated, at least not by me. It is just a basic shed for the storage of garden tools and the like. I have been lucky so far as we haven't had any heavy rain just light showers. i am hoping it will be dry enough to get the roof felt on tomorrow, we will see.


----------



## Steve with the black dog (Jun 17, 2008)

mailee said:


> Yes hi Steve, we do get about don't we? No this one will not be insulated, at least not by me. It is just a basic shed for the storage of garden tools and the like. I have been lucky so far as we haven't had any heavy rain just light showers. i am hoping it will be dry enough to get the roof felt on tomorrow, we will see.



Mmm. We're forecast rain, rain, rain. I'm banking on there being enough rain-free to make some progress.

All the best.

Steve


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

In between the rain I have managed to get on well with the shed build. I got the roof on during a sunny period we had this morning. 
I have been working like crazy so I could accomplish this part and yesterday I made and fitted the window frame and got the glass in. I am in the process of building the door in my shop at the moment which should be ready for fitting tomorrow afternoon with any luck.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

nice simple design! I like it! great job!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Door, you say door? What happened to the gateman? I think a nice gate wood be better.
Just kidding Mailee. It is one fine looking shed.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't think the neighbour would have been too happy with a gate on it Dr Zook. Not to mention most of his garden tools dissapearing in the night. LOL. I do have another set of gates to make but that is one for next year and the better weather. 
I finally got the door made and fitted today and the build finished. I was over on five lengths of shiplap and my neighbour let me have them saying he had no use for them along with some offcuts which will come in handy in the future. 
I fitted a hasp and staple after this pic was taken and after a good tidying up my neighbour was very happy with the result. I also have some decking to repair for her and a boiler to box in, but those jobs are for next year as I am far too busy at the moment.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mailee,

That is as fine of a shed anyone could ask for. I really like the way it turned out.

Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Yes you are correct Harry I do live in the UK, I am on the East Coast close to Kingston upon Hull in a town named Grimsby. (We used to be famous for our fish many years ago)"

Mailee, my late father who was born in Russia, was brought up by an aunt in Grimsby.
When I was in the Royal Air Force in the fifties, I was stationed in Lincolnshire, and remember driving a coach-load of officer cadets to Grimsby to be pushed off a boat and then be rescued, I was holding on to the rails real tight to be sure of keeping dry!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good mailee

Are you going to put on some siding ?

The T & G lumber is not made to be used for siding outside in the rain,the water will run down and sit in the slots and will fail very quick..

T & G lumber has no drip edge,no way to shed the water....

Plus I don't see a metal drip edge over the window or around door .
I will say the door will last longer because the way the boards are running, you know water it always wants to run down hill 


==========



mailee said:


> I don't think the neighbour would have been too happy with a gate on it Dr Zook. Not to mention most of his garden tools dissapearing in the night. LOL. I do have another set of gates to make but that is one for next year and the better weather.
> I finally got the door made and fitted today and the build finished. I was over on five lengths of shiplap and my neighbour let me have them saying he had no use for them along with some offcuts which will come in handy in the future.
> I fitted a hasp and staple after this pic was taken and after a good tidying up my neighbour was very happy with the result. I also have some decking to repair for her and a boiler to box in, but those jobs are for next year as I am far too busy at the moment.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Steve, many years ago I enclosed a patio and inquired as to the cost of Polystyrene sheets and found them too expensive, however I found out that one of the really big firms here got their poly in huge blocks by road-train form the east coast and cut a thin skin from all sides. I spoke to the nice gentleman who managed the place and he agreed to increase the thickness of the outside cuts for which I paid him a very nominal sum.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Bob, No that is how it is. With this cladding (shiplap) it is designed to shed off the water due to it's shape. Each piece overlaps the lower one which has a cove design to it's upper part, thus the waterdrips from above onto the cove and down to the next one eventually dripping off the bottom. It isn't very clear from the photo but there is a drip groove routed into the pieces above and below the window. If anything the door will be the one that will fail first as the shiplap allows small shelves at the bottom where water can collect, I gave these areas a treating of silicone sealant to help here. 

Well Harry, what a small world it is! Just where in Lincolnshire where you based? We had a few RAF bases in the area back then and only recently has the closest to us closed down at Binbrook. This used to be the main base for the Lightning Squadron.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mailer

Sorry
It's hard to tell that it's shiplap type in the picture it looked like the t & g type of lumber.

What got my eye was the door frame, I did see any metal flashing over it to keep the rain out of the joint. 

BUT you did a good job 

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was stationed at RAF College Cranwell where officer cadets learnt to fly in Vampire jets.


----------

